# Place to hunt rabbits...or squirrels.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I'm in Fargo, and I was wondering if anyone knew a place close by to hunt rabbits or squirrels.

Thank you.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Anyone at all?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I am not from your area but Rabbit and squirrel can be found almost anyware. For squirrel the best places to find them are ware you find nut bearing trees , chestnuts acorns etc look for a gatering of trees such as this and just sit wait and listen you should get a couple. Rabbits tend to feed in the open in early morning and late in the day , you can find them at the edge of fields and back yards at that time. Hope that helps a little


----------

